# Where to go



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Sitting on campsite at Schluchtsee above Freibourg recharching batteries and considering next move. Had some fantastic weather down through France and spent last night on a small vertiginous site on lac Longemer near Gerardmer in Lorraine. Sun beating down! Not today. It's now raining and looks like it will continue for a few days. Looking at Konstanz and/or Garmisch but Germany is expensive if you use sites. Considering whether to backtrack to France and head to Annecy or Bedoin at foot of Mont Ventoux. Any suggestions and weather updates on locations gratefully received.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow! Where to start. We are currently on the Cote D'Azur and the weather is superb.  not that Im rubbing it in of course. 

I think I can help you though although I try to avoid campsites. If your at Shluchtsee you have probably been to Lake Titasee but if not at the far end of the lake is Camping Bankenhof which is an ok sort of site but they also have a nice little Stellplatz just outside the site which last time we were there was about €12.

Your not far from the Rhine falls in Switzerland either which is well worth a visit and you can overnight on the grassy car park for a few euros.

As for Konstance there are three stellplatz that are pretty good that I Can remember that are also cheap. There are a couple at Meersberg which is a lovely town but about 1-2 miles beyond Meersberg is a cracking Stellplatz with spacious pitches behind a restaurant at Stetten N47.69294 E9.29942. If you have bikes you can cycle or even walk to Meersberg from there. Good Stellplatz at Uberlingen at N47.77588 E9.15067. Again lovely town by the lake but the Stellplatz is well back at the top of the town. Both the above have EHU by the way, the first one included in the price and the second one on a meter. Both are less than a tenner from memory.

At the top end of the lake where you would arrive first at Bodman is a cracking little car park where you can stay over for about €6 but no services. Easy walk to the lake from there. N47.80322 E9.02527

For Annecy we always use the Aire right at the bottom of the lake at Lathuile and we were there a few weeks ago but you either need bikes or a scooter to get anywhere. Lovely little farm aire though. €8 and €2 for hookup but as your in ACSI season now there should be plenty of sites you can use now.

We have also just come from Mont Ventoux way as well. We didnt stay there this time but the Aire (and town) at Malaucene is nice (and free) 44.17753, 5.12987 but this time we stayed on the other side of the mountain at a charming little village called Savoillan. Its a wild camping spot next to a Boules court here. 44.17976, 5.3757 great views of the mountain and some lovely little place to see around there.

If I think of anything else I will post it.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Barry. It looks like SWMBO has decreed and easterly path so we will try out some of your suggestions. Currently sitting in a stellplatz at a sports stadium at Höchenschwand a few miles from Schluchsee. 7? a night with 1? for 6 hours power is more to my liking with handy restaurants, dog walking, free waste (black and grey) disposal fresh water about 5 mins and good scenery locally. Visited St Blasien to check out SP possibilities and found a good hard standing area at back of neglected sports field. Area popular with dog walkers but otherwise quiet and 15 mins walk from Edeka and Lidl as well as restaurants. No other facilities for the van but St Blasien worth a visit for the Basilica.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hope its useful. Of course once you hit Konstance its just a short hop across Bavaria to Fussen and the chity chity bang bang castle then into Austria over the Fern pass and down to Innsbruck, Salzburg and the Austrian lakes which are awsome. See 2012 blog on sig.


----------

